# the famous Sweetie expression!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

looking like a puppy again, my darling.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is such a lovable hedgie  Beautiful pictures.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Aww so cute!  Look at them liitle teefers! :lol:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I love them teeth!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A little angel. You could use him on one of your Christmas cards next Christmas.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love me some Sweetie!! What a special, adorable little hedgie/puppy!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Gawd I love that hedgie! She looks like such a brat to me. :lol: In a good way. 

EDIT: I thought 'he' was a 'she'.  Reading too many posts at once, methinks... :roll:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Awww Sweetie is awesome! He always looks so happy!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, the ever-famous Sweetie teefer smile! Always makes my day!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

That is an awesome smile!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> Gawd I love that hedgie! She looks like such a brat to me. :lol: In a good way.
> 
> EDIT: I thought 'he' was a 'she'.  Reading too many posts at once, methinks... :roll:


that's ok, he's a lot like a girl.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

another visual: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_0156.jpg


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... ds/011.jpg


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love it, it looks like he is genuinely smiling  He is beyond adorable :lol:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

awesome photos  we never see Ralph's teeth.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

more smilingks:
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 5406_n.jpg
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 1435_o.jpg
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_0774.jpg
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_0775.jpg


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That last one is so cute  A good caption would be "I've got my eye on you" :lol: Okay so I'm cheesy :lol:


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok, new Mommy here ........ so showing all those teeth is NOT followed by growling or gnarling like a dog???  

If your pog is smiling than he is ADORABLE!!!!!!  

Kathy


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh Sweetie! Sometimes I just want to reach in throughthe phone & snatch you up!!  
I love the new pictures - some of my favorites of him.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Hahaha. She reminds me of a Brussels Griffon in this picture!


----------

